# Question for the Remote Coders out there



## abazcoder (Nov 5, 2012)

I am interested in taking on some extra work at home as a remote coder
(outside of my regualar 9-5 job as a surgery coder)

But I have heard stories about how working a remote coder position would mean you are expected to complete a certain amount of surgery coding per hour worked
(one figure I was given was 12 surgeries an hour....that's 5min to code each surgery?!)

Is that the experience most remote coders have had? that they're "timed" on their coding in this manner?
I'm not a slacker by any means, but I don't like the feeling my work is on a "timer",
especially if we're looking for accuracy and good quality work.

My other question is regarding taxes.
Do the coding companies give you a W-4 to fill out at the begining of your employment with them? are they witholding taxes for you, or are you considered an indepedent contractor and responsible for making quarterly payments to the IRS on your income through your remote coding job?
This has always confused me.

Any advise on these two points would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you !


----------



## srich64 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,
working remotely, some companies expect a per chart production rate, while other's don't.
As for taxes, some companies have you fill out w-4's, while other's issue you a 1099 form at the end of the year (meaning you worry about your own taxes).
There is on one size fits all in remote work.  Each company is very different.


----------

